# القيمة الحرارية للغاز الطبيعى



## mohamed elseidy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم حساب القيمة الحرارية للغاز الطبيعى
ارجو المساعدة ممن يستطيع مساعدتى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abue tycer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

calorafic value of natural gas =10000 kcal / m3 
اما الطريقة للاختساب النظري من خلال معرفة مكونات الغاز من هيدروجين وغازات هيدروكاربونية اخرى فيتم اختساب حرارة الاحتراق لكل منهما والصافي هو الحرارة الكامنة لكمية معينة من الغاز ...........مع تحياتي


----------



## omaroma1 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*لحساب القيمة الحرارية لغاز*

عزيزي
لحساب القيمة الحرارية لغاز
1-معرفة نسب مكونات الغاز(تحليل كروماتوجرافي) ni
2-القيمة الحرارية لكل مكون(الجداول بالكتب المتخصصة) hi
3-المعادلة ni* hi = ΣH
فضلا راجع المثال التالي بالمرفقات


----------



## فتحي القاسمي (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------

